# Ubuntu for P-3 PCs



## suniltr77 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can anybody suggest which of the last version of UBUNTU can be installed smoothly on a P-3 PC having 128 MB of RAM. Please give the details of downloading the file also.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

install Xubuntu.
*www.xubuntu.org/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

But I personally recomend Gentoo if you are an experienced user, for old systems.
And there is also Knoppix for experienced linux users.
For normal users, there is Vector Linux. Its fast and looks great.
Damn Small Linux when expanded is another good option(its a debian, like ubuntu)


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

Rather slackware is better for older systems. Gentoo is good but you need another powerful machine to cross compile the packages.
I'd rather recommend slackware based distro which uses a lightweight WM instead of a DE as the RAM is a bit low for any DE. Like MetalheadGautham recommended, Vector Linux is one good choice. Or you may try out Arch, but that will require you to do a bit more manual work.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Rather slackware is better for older systems. Gentoo is good but you need another powerful machine to cross compile the packages.
> I'd rather recommend slackware based distro which uses a lightweight WM instead of a DE as the RAM is a bit low for any DE. Like MetalheadGautham recommended, Vector Linux is one good choice. Or you may try out Arch, but that will require you to do a bit more manual work.


I think Vector will be purrrrfect in that case. It looks good too, and by looking good, I mean much better than Ubuntu. So you won't be offended by ugly environments in Vector Linux.

Its fairly simple to use, and there are countless Slackware .tgz packages of software available on the net. There is a site dedicated for it, but I forgot the name. Go to wikipedia and look for vector linux for more info.

Don't try Arch Linux or Knoppix if you are a linux n00b. They will startle you the first week you use them. Go easy on yourself.

Xubuntu is a good OS, as its veeeery simple to use. But its default theme also sucks, like ubuntu's. But atleast its a fairly simple two minute job to make it look like(or better) than windows XP, Vector Linux, etc through the default resorces.

PS: I am waiting still for the final release of 5.9 live cd to come out. Is it out yet ? The last time I saw, only the installer CD of 5.9 was out for download. I am looking for the live CD as it can be used for both installation and live system running.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its fairly simple to use, and there are countless Slackware .tgz packages of software available on the net. There is a site dedicated for it, but I forgot the name.


*linuxpackages.net/ ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> *linuxpackages.net/ ?


woops! forgot...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

Proves that you aren't hardcore slackware fan


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

Vector Linux runs kde?
so how it can be for older pcs?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

KDE works on P3s. I myself have tried it on Fedora 7 on my box with 384 Mb RAM. It consumes about 150~250 Mb RAM and a lot of Disk Space evil. Though it works well but I like GNOME.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Proves that you aren't hardcore slackware fan


I only use Slackware based Live CDs occasionally 


gary4gar said:


> Vector Linux runs kde?
> so how it can be for older pcs?


It runs Xfce. The KDE version is the SOHO Edition.
If you want KDE, use Knoppix.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

suniltr77 said:


> Can anybody suggest which of the last version of UBUNTU can be installed smoothly on a P-3 PC having 128 MB of RAM. Please give the details of downloading the file also.


Since you are specifically asking for ubuntu based distros you can try gebuntu: *geubuntu.wikispaces.com/Live+CD

This is ubuntu based on enlightenment (a very light window manager) and well integrated. However enlightenment may be a big buggy. You can try the live cd first


----------



## omegagamer (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you suggest a Linux distro for the following System :
Pentium III Processor
450 MHz
64.0 MB Ram


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

omegagamer said:


> Can you suggest a Linux distro for the following System :
> Pentium III Processor
> 450 MHz
> 64.0 MB Ram


lol 64 MB RAM ?

try Damn Small Linux (DSL)


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

Try Zenwalk.
Its based on slackware and runs great on older systems.
It boots in less than 15seconds on my 256meg system.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2008)

And for one, I am running Mandriva 2006 with KDE on Celeron with 128MB of RAM. I know it's a bit outdated and not really suggested but maybe you can try a newer version and see if it works. Mandriva is a quite easy to use distro.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And for one, I am running Mandriva 2006 with KDE on Celeron with 128MB of RAM. I know it's a bit outdated and not really suggested but maybe you can try a newer version and see if it works. Mandriva is a quite easy to use distro.


hey u were a slackware guy ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And for one, I am running Mandriva 2006 with KDE on Celeron with 128MB of RAM. I know it's a bit outdated and not really suggested but maybe you can try a newer version and see if it works. Mandriva is a quite easy to use distro.


Yes, that sounds good. Upgrade the kernel. Mostly thats all the upgrade you need to do!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

omegagamer said:


> Can you suggest a Linux distro for the following System :
> Pentium III Processor
> 450 MHz
> 64.0 MB Ram


Its recomended that you upgrade your ram and make it 128 mb or 256 mb.
If you do that, the distros will run much better.
Your system is not too bad at running some distros.

I suggest you look at Vector Linux, Damn Small Linux, Knoppix and Xubuntu(only if you up the ram to 128 mb. Else its very slow.)

@mehulved: Nice. I guess as long as your kernel is light enough and up to date, you needn't upgrade your distro. But you know how linux is. Using older distros is discouraged here, unless there is a huge difference between the newer and the older distro in places like GUI, WM, etc.

@ The Unknown: Don't go about asking if some one is a Linux guy, windows guy, macintosh guy, slackware guy, etc. It just doesn't make sence. People are not required by law to swear alliance with an OS and become its fanboy.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> hey u were a slackware guy ?


I don't use slackware cos I don't use linux now.
And anyways it's one of the college PC's. They run various kinds of linux like debian, ubuntu, gentoo, arch, mandriva, CentOS and there's also one running PC-BSD but ubuntu is the default on all the PC's.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I don't use slackware cos I don't use linux now.
> And anyways it's one of the college PC's. They run various kinds of linux like debian, ubuntu, gentoo, arch, mandriva, CentOS and there's also one running PC-BSD but ubuntu is the default on all the PC's.


which collage do you study in that has these many distros ?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> which collage do you study in that has these many distros ?


I work at NRC-FOSS Mumbai Node at VJTI College. And I have to manage that Lab


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I work at NRC-FOSS Mumbai Node at VJTI College. And I have to manage that Lab


You _work_ there ? Meaning you have qualified as a *CERTIFIED LINUX ADMINISTRATOR* ?
mehulved uncle, you really are a big pick here at this forums


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You _work_ there ? Meaning you have qualified as a *CERTIFIED LINUX ADMINISTRATOR* ?
> mehulved uncle, you really are a big pick here at this forums


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You _work_ there ? Meaning you have qualified as a *CERTIFIED LINUX ADMINISTRATOR* ?
> mehulved uncle, you really are a big pick here at this forums


I am not certified at all.
And I have some big BOFH's and b1gsh0ts to help me in case of problems  one of them on this forum.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

bofh's  .i think @gnurag will be helping u?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I am not certified at all.
> And I have some big BOFH's and b1gsh0ts to help me in case of problems  one of them on this forum.





praka123 said:


> bofh's  .i think @gnurag will be helping u?


I think the guy menulved is mentioning is you yourself


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^no way!I used to help him when he was new to Linux with username techurfuture.now he is such a g33k at this tender age !


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually you can run any version of Ubuntu on that machine. However what you run will basically determine the amount of tweaks you need to setup for the it to work. 

Read this  *kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/howto-set-up-gutsy-for-speed/ 

An extract from the guide. 



> To that end, Ubuntu is a great solution, with the only downside being that it's not very light by default. From my experience, a stock, Gnome-based Ubuntu system (regardless of the release) works best on machines faster than about 1Ghz -- a number that will depend on your tolerance for sluggishness. On computers slower than that, I find Gnome Ubuntu to be unbearable.
> 
> Kubuntu is about the same for me. And while Xubuntu has a reputation for being lighter than its Gnome or KDE cousins, it has matured into a rather hefty distribution. Xubuntu once promised a GTK2-based environment whenever possible, but now much of the Xubuntu framework is being replaced with Gnome counterparts, to ease development work and to satisfy the demands of its user base. Your experiences may differ, but from what I've seen, the threshold for Xubuntu is not much lower than straight Ubuntu.
> 
> ...


----------



## suniltr77 (May 21, 2008)

I found the ISO file of UBUNTU 5.10 on DIGIT April 2006 DVD which is a perfect match for what I was searching for. I want to see some kids grow with LINUX. And for this UBUNTU is the best in my view.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 21, 2008)

bumping old thread


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

I thought this threas was dead loooong ago


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

latest Ubuntu try- Hardy Heron


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2008)

Since you've bumped the thread, lemme suggest PUD Linux. Its based on Ubuntu 8.04 and a completely stripped down version. The installer is 256MB in size!!!


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2008)

Fedora 9!! I am using it on a P3 500 Mhz box!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Fedora 9!! I am using it on a P3 500 Mhz box!!


WTF ? I booted into the Gnome Live CD. Including CD checking(3min) it took 15 mins and still didn't show the gnome bars. Restarted.

I think Knoppix is the best. It works like a charm on my machine.


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ? I booted into the Gnome Live CD. Including CD checking(3min) it took 15 mins and still didn't show the gnome bars. Restarted.
> 
> I think Knoppix is the best. It works like a charm on my machine.


darn! I am using INSTALLED.. it works nice for me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 22, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> darn! I am using INSTALLED.. it works nice for me


but how can the performance be that different ?
I know knoppix is made to be live but still...
knoppix + kde + kdm + compiz fusion
it ran very very fast
but fedora took 15 mins and pannel still not loaded.


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but how can the performance be that different ?
> I know knoppix is made to be live but still...
> knoppix + kde + kdm + compiz fusion
> it ran very very fast
> but fedora took 15 mins and pannel still not loaded.


live cds sometimes suck.... or you might be having a corrupt cd.


----------

